# Solved: Monitor: goes on and off repeatedly when it is turned on



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

My computer monitor started acting weird a few days ago. Whenever I turn it on (only the monitor - the computer is *not *turned on), it goes off and comes back on quickly for about 20 seconds (it kind of blinks very briefly), and then it finally stays on, and then I can turn on the computer. If I turn off the monitor, wait for five minutes, then turn it on, it goes on immediately. But wait for about half an hour, and the "blinking" is back again. I have checked the wires, connections etc.
The monitor is admittedly seven and a half years old - is this a sign of hardware failure, and could this be dangerous (short circuit, explosion)?
Monitor model: FP563. Don't think that's relevant, though.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Yes that is a sign of a very tired monitor that owes you nothing and soo will quit on you!


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

Rich-M said:


> Yes that is a sign of a very tired monitor that owes you nothing and soo will quit on you!


Once the monitor is on after the blinking, it stays on...it hasn't conked out on me in the middle of a computer session so far. But yes, I also think it's rather tired...as is the computer itself, which is more than 5 yrs old...I'll probably switch to my laptop altogether and get a netbook as an additonal but really very basic computer...I wonder if the Asus netbook is any good.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Saussure said:


> Once the monitor is on after the blinking, it stays on...it hasn't conked out on me in the middle of a computer session so far. But yes, I also think it's rather tired...as is the computer itself, which is more than 5 yrs old...I'll probably switch to my laptop altogether and get a netbook as an additonal but really very basic computer...I wonder if the Asus netbook is any good.


Only for price not for quality.


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

Rich-M said:


> Only for price not for quality.


*sigh*. What a pity. The Asus models are being sold like hot buns at a local computer store (here in Switzerland). What about Acer? Which other brands have got good netbooks? 
Is it dangerous to continue using the monitor, by the way? It stills blinks on and off when I turn it on but then it remains on...though of course, how long it will take to say bye bye in the middle of a computer session is probably only a matter of time...


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Saussure said:


> *sigh*. What a pity. The Asus models are being sold like hot buns at a local computer store (here in Switzerland). What about Acer? Which other brands have got good netbooks?
> Is it dangerous to continue using the monitor, by the way? It stills blinks on and off when I turn it on but then it remains on...though of course, how long it will take to say bye bye in the middle of a computer session is probably only a matter of time...


Acer are just as bad imho. The only ones I recommend anymore are Gateway and Lenovo.


----------



## BassHole (Dec 14, 2008)

I am assuming this will work on all monitors that get stuck in power saver/sleep mode. When a monitor is in this mode the screen flashes and power lite flashes at 1 sec intervals. Try tapping space bar, if that doesn't work try hitting the source button then space bar. When that also fails, the monitor is truly stuck in the awake/sleep loop. The only resolution i came up with was this procedure exactly. Removing the cable any other time will never allow the monitor to reset back for some reason. * Allow the monitor to cycle until the power lite stays lit, could be a few minutes or longer. Yes the screen is still black. Unplug the cable from the video card or source leaving the monitor on, and wait. it should reset itself and begin to show the no signal screen again.*​ Just worked on mine FTW!​


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

BassHole said:


> I am assuming this will work on all monitors that get stuck in power saver/sleep mode. When a monitor is in this mode the screen flashes and power lite flashes at 1 sec intervals. Try tapping space bar, if that doesn't work try hitting the source button then space bar. When that also fails, the monitor is truly stuck in the awake/sleep loop. The only resolution i came up with was this procedure exactly. Removing the cable any other time will never allow the monitor to reset back for some reason. * Allow the monitor to cycle until the power lite stays lit, could be a few minutes or longer. Yes the screen is still black. Unplug the cable from the video card or source leaving the monitor on, and wait. it should reset itself and begin to show the no signal screen again.*​ Just worked on mine FTW!​


The monitor displays this behavior with the computer turned off (only the monitor is on). Your solution sounds like the computer has to be on. Is there any danger that my monitor may explode or literally go up in smoke? I'm not sure if I should still use it because of security reasons.


----------



## BassHole (Dec 14, 2008)

None at all. What is happening is the monitor is locked in a loop and will not release until the power lite stays ON constant with it inserted into a video card. When the power lite stays on and inserted into a source, the monitor has determined a source but no display from the invalid source it selected.* When you release that source at that moment of being used, power lite is on and steady not flashing, it will now default back to the signal loss screen saver mode within a few secs.* It will not do this any other way that i could find. I tried everything. Was just a hunch from years of troubleshooting electrical devices as an electrician. Days being unplugged from power or video source will not correct this issue. This procedure is the only method i have found to resolve it. Edit: I did not try it with the tower off and monitor on but plugged into source. Theoreticly, it should work on or off. The issue is not video card, it is monitor. So i would guess as long as it is plugged into a valid card, even if the pc is off, running that sequence should still work. The issue is * triggering one response at the given moment after one event has occurred, to trigger the desired event needed.*


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

I only turn on the tower when the blinking is over: my monitor has a small light, and during the blinking, it turns from yellow to going off, and once it turns to orange, it means that the monitor has reached the stage where it will stay on. It has got 2 cables: one connects to the computer, and the other to the main power switch. So I have to turn on the monitor, wait until the light turns orange (=the monitor is on) and then unplug the cable from the tower (which is still off), then plug it in again?


----------



## BassHole (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes on all except plugging back in. Wait for the loss signal screen saver to appear back on the monitor, then you should have fixed it. If you do not get the loss signal screen saver back then power on the unit and try the procedure again. It would do me good to know this works on other monitors also. I do extensive pc work and this could save me much time later on.


----------



## BassHole (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, seems that was enough to have killed Saussure,... who's next? ; )~


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

BassHole said:


> Ok, seems that was enough to have killed Saussure,... who's next? ; )~


Killed? It was bedtime for me - time zone difference.  I am also in the middle of kicking off the flu.
If your method doesn't work (I'm moving my stuff to my laptop), then I'll ship off monitor and desktop to the nearest computer store for disposal. They are rather ancient and are showing signs of wear and tear. On the other hand, I am rather attached to the set...


----------



## BassHole (Dec 14, 2008)

Repairing an old system can be much more expensive than buying new many times. Check into that prior to shipping anything.


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

BassHole said:


> Repairing an old system can be much more expensive than buying new many times. Check into that prior to shipping anything.


By "shipping off" I meant getting rid of the whole thing - for good. Putting it through the metal shredder - whatever it is that is done with old hardware. I still have to try out your solution, need to pack up the laptop first.


----------



## BassHole (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love to see if it fixed yours also. These types of issues have very little support resolutions. Would be great to see a generic fix for most. If you trash the old PC, save the HD for data recovery.


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

Have I got this right:
1) turn on the monitor,
2) wait until the monitor is definitely on 
3) unplug the cable from the tower (my cable has got a big blue thing with two screws to attach to the back of the tower - that's the cable you mean, right?)
4) wait for the screen to display that it has lost the signal/that there is no signal
5) plug in the cable

I would also like to point out that in between the blinks, the monitor displays "no signal" - like it always did before it started the whole blinking thing. The "no signal" sign only disappears once the computer is turned on (logically...).

PS: Just read your post above after posting my message. Hard disk is more than 5 years old...don't know if it's worth saving up.


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

BassHole said:


> I would love to see if it fixed yours also. These types of issues have very little support resolutions. Would be great to see a generic fix for most. If you trash the old PC, save the HD for data recovery.


Sorry - didn't work. This is, very simply, a case of an ancient and moribund monitor which has to say hello to the metal shredder very soon. Thanks for your help. Problem closed.


----------

